# Network Problems



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

We have been having some network problems with our servers today, we are trying to rectify the problem as soon as possible. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Roy said:


> We have been having some network problems with our servers today, we are trying to rectify the problem as soon as possible. Sorry for any inconvenience.


Phew, I thought it was at my end


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Me to.......what a relief


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Frustrating isnt it









( I havent used 'ol Taz for ages







I miss him from the quick click smilies







)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Blimey, it has been bad, both yesterday and today....
















The only good thing about it was I couldn't get to my PM Inbox to find Jason's address...and therefore I couldn't send him a cheque. Oh dear!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

Ah!. And there was me effing and blinding away blaming our crappy network at work, how it's slower than dial-up, never works properly etc. Thanks for letting us know Roy. Whatever the problems today you still have far fewer problems than our crappy network at work, etc


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

And there was me thinking it was my crappy work computer I've been on for the last few days!

Good luck with it Roy!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I was wondering and saying a few choice words
















Luckily I remember the codes for some of the smilies


----------

